

Why We Don’t Need Real-Time Flight Tracking - pallian
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/why-we-dont-need-real-time-flight-tracking/

======
byoung2
The title of the article is poorly worded, and doesn't match the thesis of the
article. In the end the conclusion is that we do need real time tracking (if
only to make investigation quicker, not prevent disasters), but cost and
bandwidth make it impractical at the moment.

